# State Champion Bobcat Mount (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to post up some pics of my latest project. It is a very heavy Female Western Bobcat. She was a beautiful Cat with both heavy fur and great spotting. Not seen to often. She did pretty well at the State comp. too. Take care!

Mike


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

meh, its mediocre at best :16suspect




J/K! beautiful mike!!! congrats on a well deserved blue! you're work is awesome.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

WOW, awesome cat!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

True artistry. Congrats.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Very nice! looks so real


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Fabulous!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

very nice....congrats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Awesome mount!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I see a raged edge on one of the ears, other than that it looks pretty clean...I'm guessing 94, can ya PM me the score?

Nice Cat.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Very nice!!! Congrats


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

That cat looked even better in person. I've said it before Mike, I'm a big fan of your work


----------



## redshirt32 (Aug 20, 2003)

Wow. Looks alive.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 28, 2007)

SWEEEET!!!!!:coolgleam


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

incredible...


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Pretty sweet!


SOTV


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Awesome job!! Congrats on the blue..

Mike


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice colors and great work. I have two of them in my office, I love them. One is a rug mounted on the wall. The other one is a full mount in a glass case with a winter scene. I get compliments every day. Both were done by Great Lakes Taxidermy in Cheboygan


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome. Congratulations Mike!!!


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome Mikey!!! 
Could've used a bacon grease rub down though!!!! LOL


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

You knocked it out of the park, what a beautiful job and congrats.


----------

